# When do you shower?



## z&mom (Oct 7, 2006)

Morning before I leave home, and night just before I get into bed.


----------



## IvanD (Mar 25, 2007)

Wow. Morning's winning. So far, no one has selected afternoon or evening...


----------



## Nicole&Zack (Feb 27, 2007)

Morning and evenings before i go to bed.
You can only select on option......i like my morning shower better then my evening one:uhoh:


----------



## IvanD (Mar 25, 2007)

HAHAHAH. Me too. Morning shower feels refreshing.

Sometimes I shower when I get home because it was just toooooo hot in school. And that's when a freezing cold shower comes in handy


----------



## Jazz's Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

without a morning shower I'd never get moving. My kids take them at night, especially during the summer when they're smelly and gross


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

What's a shower???  

This wasn't an option so I didn't vote yet.....I take my showers in June.


----------



## ty823 (Feb 7, 2006)

Usually its just a quick rinse off, just soapin up the "problem areas", but a couple times a week, I get out the puffball thing and really scrub everything well.


----------



## ty823 (Feb 7, 2006)

Oh wait, I guess I misunderstood the question....


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I picked morning but the truth is I often shower twice a day.


----------



## ty823 (Feb 7, 2006)

When I shower depends on how much I sweated that day...


----------



## ty823 (Feb 7, 2006)

500 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
.... and I'm spent. Don't touch me.


----------



## MissNikkisMom (Apr 10, 2007)

All of the above! I work rotating work shifts. So I shower morning afternoon & night.

Julie


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Well glad there are at lease 20 of us (currently) shower on this forum. I need my morning shower to get moving. Just don't feel quite right to face the day without it.


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

I shower right before I go to bed and then I shower when I get up in the morning to get going. I love showers. LOL!!!! I just cant get into bed without one. And I love that refreshing feeling in the morning. Ready to go.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Being a working mother, it is whenever I have time. Usually in the morning, there have been times when I have gotten up at 3:00 in the morning to take shower, then go back to bed, especially when the kids were babies.


----------



## Lizzy&Sparky (May 3, 2007)

I usually shower in the evening.


----------



## Jemma's Mum (Feb 26, 2007)

We're on water restrictions so we are asked by the government & water commission to have 4 minutes or less, so it's 1 shower a day, I shower in the mornings so I can wash my hair, it's a daily thing!

cheers


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

I don't shower, I bathe....ALOT.....I think that's why my water bill is so high.....

And for those of you that think taking a bath and sitting in dirty water is discusting............ How dirty do you think I get?......LOL


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

I hope if you don't shower, you get in a bathtub!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Well I am not a shower guy with my bad back I like a good hot tub. But i frequently get showered while bathing dogs if that counts.


----------



## sashac (Mar 13, 2006)

I like to shower in the evening, after I come back from my daily run. Unfortunately, my daily run isn't so daily anymore, so the shower thing is hit or miss.


----------



## Doreens (Mar 1, 2007)

morning. thou we are on 4 mins showers with the water restrictions. they were even giving away egg timers with the sunday papers here a few weeks back with 4 min timers. Due to our Drought


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

I shower at night so I can go ahead and put my PJs on and get comfy


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Winter time I can only take one a day as my skin is so dry so only in the mornings; but once the humidity increases my skin can take 2, so morning and night. 
It's a great way to start and end the day. 

Speaking of humidity.....where else besides SC has it set in already?


----------



## jrue1985 (Jun 1, 2007)

I take a shower in the morning. Sometimes I take one at night after work too cause I feel so gross after work. You often do in the line of work I am in. But tonight I will be taking a shower before I go to bed cause I work at 1am and I don't wanna wake up earlier than 12:30 if I can help it lol.


----------



## Wrigleysmom (Dec 30, 2006)

i shower in the morn, or I cannot function right, i would feel gross, I have been known to shower 3 times a day, after working out, giving the dogs a bath, after a long walk at night with the dogs and i get sweaty , i am sort of a clean freak i guess, i take one when i feel like i have to which is everyday, sometimes more than 2 times.


----------



## EllyMay (Jun 8, 2007)

Evening for me-I can't eat dinner unless I am freshly showered. And my mind is not working properly in the morning, I will do things like add cream to my orange juice instead of to my coffee so I leave that stuff for when I am fully awake. :


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

*I shower:*

when I am showering my dogs. (one at a time)
usually in the morning before work and after swimming.
I also shower after a workout in the gym.


----------



## goldenmom7500 (Jan 10, 2007)

I take a bath, usually in the evening : )


----------



## carrie (Mar 7, 2006)

In the evening usually:curtain:


----------



## goldenluvX2 (Jun 19, 2007)

Morning and at night...I like to start the day off feeling great and clean
and I like to end the day with a shower..it's very relaxing.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Depends on when my wife squirts me with the hose.


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

Well I didn't reply to your post before because I thought it was an odd question to ask plus I shower morning and evening and that is not included in your poll so I couldn't vote.

I am surprised that Rick hasn't altered your poll like he has done with mine when I have missed out an option  but then I didn't like it when he did that because it confused me ...:bowl: :bowl: I thought he should have checked it with me first via a PM...

Incidently we used to have baths but in line with the water shortage in UK in the last 4 years we thought it best to have showers (plus Amber used our bath as a puppy - when we were able to pick her up and take her upstairs).


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Dog said:


> I am surprised that Rick hasn't altered your poll like he has done with mine when I have missed out an option  but then I didn't like it when he did that because it confused me ...:bowl: :bowl: I thought he should have checked it with me first via a PM...


Is this Dog attacks Rick day?

What options should I have added to this poll?


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

RickGibbs said:


> Is this Dog attacks Rick day?
> 
> What options should I have added to this poll?


Morning and evening!!! :bowl::bowl::bowl: I was under the understanding that you cannot vote twice!


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Dog said:


> Morning and evening!!! :bowl::bowl::bowl: I was under the understanding that you cannot vote twice!


You can set in your Poll options, when you start a new poll, to allow more than one vote...


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

RickGibbs said:


> You can set in your Poll options, when you start a new poll, to allow more than one vote...


OK how does a member like ME know if Ivan has done that?
PS: His poll will not be accurate as I presume if I vote twice I would be showing as 2 members.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Dog said:


> OK how does a member like ME know if Ivan has done that?
> PS: His poll will not be accurate as I presume if I vote twice I would be showing as 2 members.


Not vote twice...but vote for more than one option...


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

RickGibbs said:


> Not vote twice...but vote for more than one option...


What is the difference? Isn't having more than one option voting twice? Anyway to cut this saga short if you shower morning and evening like me what option would you vote for?


----------

